# Colnago classic: whats it worth?



## Jerk2392 (Apr 3, 2007)

What is a colnago classic with generic carbon fork, campy veloce shifters, mirage drivetrain and wheels, in good to excellent condition worth? When did colnago stop producing the classic and how does it compare to the master? I can't seem to find enough info about the frame. Thanks


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Jerk2392 said:


> What is a colnago classic with generic carbon fork, campy veloce shifters, mirage drivetrain and wheels, in good to excellent condition worth? When did colnago stop producing the classic and how does it compare to the master? I can't seem to find enough info about the frame. Thanks


I love Colnagos, but unless you are getting this dirt cheap, like a few hundred bucks at most, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Actually had one as my first road bike. I sold it on e-bay a few years ago with a similar set-up for around $750, very good condition. I started waxing nostalgic down the line and replaced it with a MXL of the same size. The condition of the frame and components would obviously come into play. R&A cycles shows an "04 version in the sale special for built up bikes.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

There are many steel Colnago frames produced over the years, from Columbus SL/SLX tubes to shaped tubes. But if I have to choose ones I really want ...

(1) Colnago Arabesque - special crafted lugs, asking for $3000+
(2) Colnago Mexcio - historical bike, affordable, there is a Oro version
(3) Colnago Master/Olympics/Light - widely available, affordable


----------



## Jerk2392 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks for the input. gvhbikes.com has the exact same frame new (with a colnago fork instead of a generic bladed see pic) in a size much too large for $1399. The bike I'm looking at is pretty much new with lower end components.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

tmluk said:


> There are many steel Colnago frames produced over the years, from Columbus SL/SLX tubes to shaped tubes. But if I have to choose ones I really want ...
> 
> (1) Colnago Arabesque - special crafted lugs, asking for $3000+
> (2) Colnago Mexcio - historical bike, affordable, there is a Oro version
> (3) Colnago Master/Olympics/Light - widely available, affordable


There is (was) one that (IMHO) beat the Arabesque: the Regal (it has an acute accent on the "e") I know because I have one. Same fancy lugset but the reticulate paintscheme. Mine is in copper and white, and is immaculate.
I have a new digital camera, loading through new software onto a new laptop. If I can ever sort all that out I'll try posting some pics.


----------

